# Home/family use "jump kit"



## domepatrol (Mar 31, 2013)

First: I did do several searches and reword my title several times in an attempt to find a related thread. If this has been discussed and I missed it, I apologize.

Second: I'm not an EMT yet, I should be taking my NREMT in about a month or so, this is just a feeler thread, getting some ideas for the future.

The whole responding while off duty idea is fairly new to me. In the departments I've volunteered with, I don't think I've heard of any of the EMTs carrying jump kits when they weren't on duty. We'll have off duty guys respond to an "EMS All Page" but I don't think we've ever had a guy show up if he wasn't specifically asked for. It's not something that really interests me, and the only time I could ever see myself responding when not on duty would be to my neighbors house in an ALS situation (essentially to perform CPR while waiting for the on-duty guys to arrive)

That said, I'd like to get some ideas together for a jump kit, or jump bag (is there a difference?) to keep around the house for use with my family only. Maybe on the occasional camping trip as well (again, to be used for my family). The purpose of the bag would be to keep my family member alive while waiting for the on-duty medics to arrive. I feel like my first duty would be to get EMS on the way ASAP, second would be to perform any life-saving interventions that *needed* to be done. So things like splints, c-spine collars, pen lights, etc etc aren't going to be needed. (We're just beginning the final section, which is trauma, so forgive me if I'm not totally versed in the trauma equipment that could be needed) 

I'm *only* talking about the interventions that could be the difference between life and death.

What types of things would you include in an "at home" bag that you depended on to keep your family members alive for a few minutes while waiting for a response? Keep in mind I'll only be an EMT, so EMT level skills and equipment will be the most helpful to me.

OPAs?
NPAs?
King Tube?
Manual suction?
BVM?

What else?

Thanks!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 31, 2013)

domepatrol said:


> First: I did do several searches and reword my title several times in an attempt to find a related thread. If this has been discussed and I missed it, I apologize.



The site's built in search engine is not the best.  Head over to www.google.com and enter the following (exactly) into the search bar:
site:emtlife.com jump kit

You'll see that there have been lots of topics regarding jump kits and may find some information that'll be useful.



> Second: I'm not an EMT yet, I should be taking my NREMT in about a month or so, this is just a feeler thread, getting some ideas for the future.
> 
> The whole responding while off duty idea is fairly new to me. In the departments I've volunteered with, I don't think I've heard of any of the EMTs carrying jump kits when they weren't on duty. We'll have off duty guys respond to an "EMS All Page" but I don't think we've ever had a guy show up if he wasn't specifically asked for. It's not something that really interests me, and the only time I could ever see myself responding when not on duty would be to my neighbors house in an ALS situation (essentially to perform CPR while waiting for the on-duty guys to arrive)
> 
> ...



While I was in EMS (8 years) and in the eight years since, I've never needed any of those 'off duty'.  

My advice: Wait till you're done with your training before you go out and buy anything.  And once you're done, buy nothing more than a few bandages, a few pairs of gloves, and a good cell phone.


----------



## domepatrol (Mar 31, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Wait till you're done with your training before you go out and buy anything.


That's the plan. I like to get some discussions going ahead of time. More chances for plenty of people to get in here and tell me the things I won't need, and the things I should consider.



> I've never needed any of those 'off duty'.


Hopefully (and likely) I'll have the same experience as well! I agree that it's *incredibly* unlikely (minute chances) that a purchase like this would ever be used, but I've always considered myself a prepper. I have a lot of supplies in my shed that I've never used, hope to never use, and don't think I will ever use. It's a hobby of mine, some people ride motorcycles, some people fish, some people play frisbee golf, and I spend my money on supplies that I'll probably never use, but like to have on hand.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MMiz (Mar 31, 2013)

From my personal experience both at home and work (non-EMS) I use band aids (variety of sizes), gauze, elastic bandages, tape and OTC meds the most.  For OTC meds I keep aspirin (both chewable and larger doses), Pepto-Bismol, antacid, eye drops, antibiotic ointment, hydrocortisone cream, and some oral glucose.

As far as instruments go, I use my EMT shears, thermometer, tweezers, and pen light the most.

I keep several pairs of nitrile gloves and a CPR mask in the kit that I store in this cheap EMT pouch that has lots of compartments and webbing to keep stuff organized.

I've used the kit at work many times for both colleagues and treatment before EMS arrives.

The only items that I didn't list that I've needed in an emergency (but didn't have) were sharpies, pens, and good tape.  Twice I had a doctor ask for a stethoscope and BP cuff, though I'm not sure not having the items made any difference.


----------



## domepatrol (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.

Things like band aids, OTC meds, tweezers, thermometers, eye drops, and ointments are all things that I have in my medicine cabinet and think all households should have as well.

Things like pen lights, EMT shears, BP cuffs and stethoscopes, I'm not so sure would mean the difference in life and death. The kit I'm talking about wouldn't be a true EMT kit, it would be a "keep my wife alive while the true responders get here" kit. Like I said though, I'm new to all this so I could be absolutely be missing the point you were trying to get across through my head. Are there some examples of when those could make the difference between a loved one living and a loved one dying?

Thanks for the reply though, good information in it!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2013)

I was going to snark... but I'm not.

If it's for home use, just get a regular first aid kit. Bandaids, tape, ACE bandage, OTC pain medications, CPR mask, GLOVES, etc. If you want something like a suction just get something like a turkey baster and use it like an oversized bulb suction for kids. I've kept a mini-jump bag in my car for a while (fanny pack from back when I worked at a waterpark with things like a CPR mask, 4x4s, tape, trauma pad, etc. It was just easier to throw it in the trunk and leave it there when not working. It wasn't a "let's build a bag" thing), and I've never used it.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 31, 2013)

I clearly didn't read your entire post, oops.  I can't think of any specialized equipment you'd need to keep at home that you don't already have or wouldn't be able to improvise.  Nearly everything I listed was for comfort of minor injuries.


----------



## domepatrol (Mar 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I was going to snark... but I'm not.
> 
> If it's for home use, just get a regular first aid kit. Bandaids, tape, ACE bandage, OTC pain medications, CPR mask, GLOVES, etc. If you want something like a suction just get something like a turkey baster and use it like an oversized bulb suction for kids. I've kept a mini-jump bag in my car for a while (fanny pack from back when I worked at a waterpark with things like a CPR mask, 4x4s, tape, trauma pad, etc. It was just easier to throw it in the trunk and leave it there when not working. It wasn't a "let's build a bag" thing), and I've never used it.




Turkey baster, very good idea. Don't need to spend money on something I'll probably never use when I've already got one in the kitchen!


----------



## domepatrol (Mar 31, 2013)

MMiz said:


> I clearly didn't read your entire post, oops.  I can't think of any specialized equipment you'd need to keep at home that you don't already have or wouldn't be able to improvise.  Nearly everything I listed was for comfort of minor injuries.



No worries. Thanks for the ideas anyways!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 31, 2013)

If you go beyond basic first aid off-duty (i.e., no protocols or medical director) you are asking for trouble. Especially treating family members. Besides, some of those devices need to be purchased with a prescription or a business license/medical director, so the only way you could get them is to steal them; not good.

That said, you will be trained and hopefully ready to do kickass first aid and know how to call for help,  two of the four most important  parts of initial treatment (the other two: knowing what not to do, and "SCENE SAFETY").

Keep it simple, and keep your cell charged (a car charger and a home charger).


----------

